# LAN Connectivity



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

So I ran a really long ethernet cable from my 722 up to my dsl router just to see if I could get DishOnline to work. Yep! Works great...

BUT...I need to find a wireless adapter to hook to the receiver since I can't get a permanent cable run to it. Is there a USB network jack on the back of the receiver, or just the RJ45 ethernet?

Thanks!!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

The USB ports only work for a hard disk. A USB wireless adaptor won't work.

Get a Gaming Adaptor. Do a google search for it. They are for PS2's and such. Looks a bit like a small wireless access point, but it only has one ethernet jack. It will bridge a wired network to a wireless one. Works pretty seemlessly. The adaptor will get it's own IP address for management, and the Dish will get another one from your router/access point.

I even plugged it into a hub and then connected two devices (Xbox 360 and Dish Vip722) into the hub making the bridge work for both at the same time.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The 622/722 also has in internal HomePlug device. This lets you communicate over the house power lines instead of using an Ethernet connection. To use it plug your 722 directly into a wall outlet or if you use a power strip it must have a HomePlug special outlet on it. Then get another HomePlug device and plug it in close to your router. Run an Ethernet cable from the HomePlug device to the router and you should be all set. You only need to purchase one HomePlug device since the receiver has an internal one already. I am using one on my 622 and it works just fine.


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

I didnt know that! I'll give it a shot.

Thanks!!


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

You also can use what are typically called "Wireless Ethernet Bridge Adapters" or in some cases videogame adapters. I have a Buffalo wireless bridge with an integrated switch and both my Slingbox and 622 are connected to it and it communicates to the wireless router.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

Do a search on " Wireless Ethernet adapter list " There was a three page discussion on different ways to achieve what you want. I would of just put the link here but the cut&paste when displayed chopped off part of the address... I too went with the Buffalo and it works fine.


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

Do I need to call Dish to let them know I've hooked up my converter to the internet so they will stop charging me the $5 a month or will it take care of itself?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It should occur automatically but you could make the call just for insurance.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

I haven't actually hooked my 622 up to my network yet, but I was browsing through the setup menus last night, and I couldn't find an obvious way to manually configure the network settings. Since I am not running a DHCP server on my network, I need to use a static IP address. Is this possible?

Also, are there any specific ports you need to forward in your router to use DishOnline? Thanks!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I haven't actually hooked my 622 up to my network yet, but I was browsing through the setup menus last night, and I couldn't find an obvious way to manually configure the network settings. Since I am not running a DHCP server on my network, I need to use a static IP address. Is this possible?
> 
> Also, are there any specific ports you need to forward in your router to use DishOnline? Thanks!


Currently must use a DHCP. No ports need to be forwarded (incoming) as all communication is initiated as outgoing.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

NYBandit said:


> Do I need to call Dish to let them know I've hooked up my converter to the internet so they will stop charging me the $5 a month or will it take care of itself?


They will stop charging you once the receiver "phones in". They won't take your word for it over the phone.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> They will stop charging you once the receiver "phones in". They won't take your word for it over the phone.


Check menu 6,3. You should see if it allows you to Call Out. Which it will if it hasn't reported in a month. Also counters show last connect.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Currently must use a DHCP.


How ridiculous! What was Dish thinking? Every other CE device in my rack allows you to use static IP's (i.e. Tivo, Slingbox, ReplayTV, Squeezebox).


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> They will stop charging you once the receiver "phones in". They won't take your word for it over the phone.


Now will the charges stop if I have a 622 and a 508 and only the 622 can "call in"?


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

NYBandit said:


> Now will the charges stop if I have a 622 and a 508 and only the 622 can "call in"?


I didn't think the 508 was required to call in? Only the 622. I have a 501 that's used in an RV and hasn't been plugged into a phone line in years and I don't get charged. I thought the charge started with the 622 and earlier models were grandfathered to not *have* to be plugged in?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

508 is a single tuner DRV - not required to phone home.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

NYBandit said:


> Now will the charges stop if I have a 622 and a 508 and only the 622 can "call in"?


I don't think Dish is enforcing the phone line connection to the 5xx models; just the dual tuners.


----------



## hohlraum (Mar 8, 2007)

gweempose said:


> How ridiculous! What was Dish thinking? Every other CE device in my rack allows you to use static IP's (i.e. Tivo, Slingbox, ReplayTV, Squeezebox).


:nono2:

no one sets static ips on devices anymore. if you want a static ip you set up your router to always assign the same ip to that specific mac address.


----------



## bobbyc03 (Jul 21, 2005)

I just had to email dish, I can't get an IP address on my 622 and I've tried everything possible including different routers and ethernet cables. I get lights on the router and 622 eth port, but no IP. Done everything possible in the menu, and hard and soft resets of the 622.

It's a rev B mainboard, and L4.47 fw.

We'll see what they say. I do networking for a living, so I'm confident I've ruled out router or cable issues.

Bob C


----------



## DaddyDuke (Aug 30, 2006)

Wonder if the NETGEAR Wall-Plugged Ethernet Extender Kit XE102G-Bridge would
work for people that do not have a Ethernet Plug in the wall near their receivers?
Does it have to be Wireless like the NETGEAR WGXB 102 or will both work??


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

hohlraum said:


> :nono2:
> 
> If you want a static ip you set up your router to always assign the same ip to that specific mac address.


Ultimately, that's what I did. But I 'm lucky that my router supports MAC addressing. Not all routers do. I realize that most people use DHCP exclusively, but how hard would it be for Dish to allow manual IP setup?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gweempose said:


> How ridiculous! What was Dish thinking?


They were thinking that they wanted to make the installation idiotproof. DHCP facilitates everything that is needed.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

DaddyDuke said:


> Wonder if the NETGEAR Wall-Plugged Ethernet Extender Kit XE102G-Bridge would
> work for people that do not have a Ethernet Plug in the wall near their receivers?
> Does it have to be Wireless like the NETGEAR WGXB 102 or will both work??


Yes - I have used the Netgear XE102 to connect both a 622 and a 722 to my router. You don't need the XE102G package which comes with two units - you only need one XE102 at your router. There is a nice utility that will run on a PC connected to the same router and show the HomePlug network as shown. Notice that one of my receivers is farther from the XE102 than the other and has a lower bit rate but both rates are faster than my DSL. The utility says it is for firmware upgrade and encryption setup. My XE102 did not need an upgrade but the utility is also useful for checking the network. I purchased the XE102 on ebay for $20 plus shipping.

http://kbserver.netgear.com/release_notes/d103141.asp


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

When you do connect the 722 to your router via an Ethernet connection, can you access digital photos on your PC for viewing on the TV?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

igleaner said:


> When you do connect the 722 to your router via an Ethernet connection, can you access digital photos on your PC for viewing on the TV?


No.


----------



## bobbyc03 (Jul 21, 2005)

bobbyc03 said:


> I just had to email dish, I can't get an IP address on my 622 and I've tried everything possible including different routers and ethernet cables. I get lights on the router and 622 eth port, but no IP. Done everything possible in the menu, and hard and soft resets of the 622.
> 
> It's a rev B mainboard, and L4.47 fw.
> 
> ...


Dish just sent me a generic email with the url to the tech portal regarding dishonline.

Do you have to sign up for the service before the receiver will get an IP from the router over the ethernet port? If so, that's my problem.

If not, I have to either get another receiver, or use homeplug instead of ethernet.
Bob C


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you do networking for a living I assume you have already checked this, but just to cover the bases...Do you have an enabled DHCP server, with available free addresses, in the router or somewhere in your network? Does your router block unknown mac addresses? Can your router software "see" the mac address of the 622? 

You do not have to sign up for any special service to use the Ethernet connection, which is what I assume you are asking. If your receiver is not activated by Dishnetwork I'm not sure if it would try and get an IP address or not.

If you can't get an IP address assigned over the wired Ethernet port I rather doubt you can get one over a HomePlug network either. If you do, that would indicate a broken Ethernet port on the receiver.


----------



## bobbyc03 (Jul 21, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> If you do networking for a living I assume you have already checked this, but just to cover the bases...Do you have an enabled DHCP server, with available free addresses, in the router or somewhere in your network? Does your router block unknown mac addresses? Can your router software "see" the mac address of the 622?
> 
> You do not have to sign up for any special service to use the Ethernet connection, which is what I assume you are asking. If your receiver is not activated by Dishnetwork I'm not sure if it would try and get an IP address or not.
> 
> If you can't get an IP address assigned over the wired Ethernet port I rather doubt you can get one over a HomePlug network either. If you do, that would indicate a broken Ethernet port on the receiver.


Hi!
Yeah I've covered all my bases; even tried 2 different internet connections, but the problem is downstream since it won't even get an IP from the routers (that aren't mac filtering). The ethernet port lights up though, so it's handshaking.

Maybe I'll call and try to get a replacement or deal on a upgrade to a 722. I don't even know if dishonline is my cup of tea since my wife and I would probably only be interested in HD movies. I'm assuming only standard def is available at this time? The nerd in me just wants to try it out.

I was an early adopter of the 622 and went thru 1 or 2 receivers before I got this one which has been trouble free till this dhcp problem.

Thanks!
Bob C


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I assume you looked through this guide:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...l/images/pdf/tech/HomeNetworkInstallGuide.pdf

If the wired ethernet port is bad, HomePlug might still work.


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

Got my 622 online last night with a Belkin Gaming adapter. Most gaming adapters will work, or ethernet "bridges". Wireless is wonderful!

The movies on Dish Online are cheap, but the list is cruddy.

Got the Belkin at Walmart. 

The Belkin says it uses USB line for power...it can...but it comes with an AC adapter.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

fredpb said:


> Got my 622 online last night with a Belkin Gaming adapter. Most gaming adapters will work, or ethernet "bridges". Wireless is wonderful!
> 
> The movies on Dish Online are cheap, but the list is cruddy.
> 
> ...


Did you try the Belkin without the AC adapter?

-Funk


----------



## BigBill34 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yesterday I had the ViP 622 receiver installed and I noticed after playing around configuring it the DishOnline feature along with the broadband connection. After reading this forum along with others, I decided to try it out.

I purchased a Linksys Gaming Adapter (WGA54G), configured it to connect to my wireless router, and connected the Gaming Adapter to my Netgear Switch so that I can connect the Gaming Adapter to my Xbox as well (why not?  ). I performed the network connection reset from the receiver and successfully pulled via DHCP the ip address, subnet mask, and MAC address, however I do not have the DNS (1/2) populated. The connection status shows "Not Connected". What is wrong?

I checked my router and assigned DNS along with having it performed automatically from the router/ISP level.

From a networking perspective, everything is connected and configured correctly. The ip address that the receiver has is the one that the gaming adapter received from the wireless router. I checked the Gaming Adapter documentation and the web admin does not have any fields to populate DNS. I checked the Dish Network documentation and the screenshots show that DNS is populated. Is DNS necessary in this case? Why is the receiver not connecting?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## BigBill34 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigBill34 said:


> Yesterday I had the ViP 622 receiver installed and I noticed after playing around configuring it the DishOnline feature along with the broadband connection. After reading this forum along with others, I decided to try it out.
> 
> I purchased a Linksys Gaming Adapter (WGA54G), configured it to connect to my wireless router, and connected the Gaming Adapter to my Netgear Switch so that I can connect the Gaming Adapter to my Xbox as well (why not?  ). I performed the network connection reset from the receiver and successfully pulled via DHCP the ip address, subnet mask, and MAC address, however I do not have the DNS (1/2) populated. The connection status shows "Not Connected". What is wrong?
> 
> ...


Well, it works! I changed my router to broadcast my SSID (with security) and both my XBox and ViP622 connected. I am not a proponent of SSID broadcast especially if you want to keep your network secure.

Bill


----------

